# Sidney Lathe



## lathe nut (Apr 22, 2010)

My latest find, saw it laying on the ground at an old welding shop, its was stuck in the mud, has a few broken handles but the are there, it was froze, got everthing to work so far but the cross slide, its a Sidney 16" and do have the tail stock, gave the fellow $ 40.00 dollars for it, it was sold by the Oliver Van Horn Co. in New Orleans La., they are still in business, sent them an email to see if the might still have a record of it, does anyone know much about the Sidney lathes, they have a drive on this one with a transmission neat the way the hooked it up with the clutch, ain't she a pretty, well maybe not but did save her from the scrap yard, going to oil and tap until all is loose, Lathe Nut


----------



## skeeter (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi, Lathe Nut. That is a nice find and save ! I got an old shaper that way too. It makes me wonder how much is still out there yet. Have fun getting her back in shape. Keep me posted on this please. 
Skeeter ;D


----------



## Royal Viking (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow, nice catch!


----------



## johnthomp (Apr 22, 2010)

nicely done there worth evry penny of $40 of anyones money it looks to have that old timey charm kinda like my 60 year old mk1 raglan littlejohn lathe with its original variamatic speed change belts absolutely corking find


----------



## lathe nut (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks fellows, i got the clutch to work and the brake band to release, sanded the two V ways and the two flats, got the carriage to move with great ease, now to get the compound to move, was saying to my self I was not going to paint it just wanted to use it to build bushings for a 580B Case Backhoe that I just go another basket case, but I might paint it, happy hunting, Lathe Nut


----------



## rake60 (Apr 23, 2010)

That is what a lathe is *SUPPOSED* to look like!

Nice find Lathe Nut! Thm:

Rick


----------

